# InterJet Vs Volaris Vs AeroMexico



## lhpdiver

We are thinking of a few days at the beach, early in January. I don't think we have ever flown on any of these three airlines. We would probably fly out of DF. Does anyone have any thoughts on these airlines ? Do any of them offer an INAPAM discount ?


----------



## AlanMexicali

I read a post somewhere where VivaAeroBus was the cheapest and checked their website and found they have flights from Guadalajara to Mexico City and back for almost 40% chepaer than any of the others. I gues it depends on from where - to where. I didn´t go as far as to put in my personal info. and credit/debit card # so don´t know if their quotes include taxes etc. as the other airline websites do.


----------



## marthavictoria1

This last time I flew from df to cancun during thanksgiving via vivaaerobus. They changed my flight twice in 5 days. They notify you via email. Volaris is the same way. These 2 companies do not have assigned seats. Interjet gives the senior discount and very reliable. Aeromexico is like American Airlines.


----------



## travelinhobo

If you check reviews of Aerobus on-line, you'll find you're taking a chance flying with them. They and Volaris are the cheapest, but from a few Mexicans I was told don't do it. Apparently, they cancel flights frequently enough to have a bad reputation. Plus, even tho the flight looks cheap, you're paying for all the little extras separately. Also know that in order to get the state of Guerrero back up and running (where Acapulco is), the airlines have just announced deep discounts. Most probably only on flights within MX. So now would be the time to go.


----------



## lhpdiver

travelinhobo said:


> If you check reviews of Aerobus on-line, you'll find you're taking a chance flying with them. They and Volaris are the cheapest, but from a few Mexicans I was told don't do it. Apparently, they cancel flights frequently enough to have a bad reputation. Plus, even tho the flight looks cheap, you're paying for all the little extras separately. Also know that in order to get the state of Guerrero back up and running (where Acapulco is), the airlines have just announced deep discounts. Most probably only on flights within MX. So now would be the time to go.


Thank you all. I had thought prices might be a little cheaper in Guerrero (considering) and that may be true for some flights - but not the hotels (as best as I can tell). Looks like InterJet has a senior discount but while we are over 60 we are not yet 65. They do have a flight to Zihua (where we have never been) which is pretty cheap. Havana looks interesting but - as US citizens - can we get away with travelling there ? Our other thought is La Paz (been to Cabo) with Volaris - also pretty cheap.


----------



## ojosazules11

I've flown Interjet with good service. I also signed up to get their emails about special offers. These offers often only last a couple of days, but can be for 40-60% discounts. It's been we'll worth my while to get these emails. Even though the offers only last a couple of days, you can generally book well into the future at the discounted price.


----------



## TundraGreen

lhpdiver said:


> …Looks like InterJet has a senior discount but while we are over 60 we are not yet 65.…


A senior (tercera edad o adulto mayor) is anyone over 60 in Mexico. Get a card from INAPAM (Instituto Nacional para Adultos Mayores).


----------



## lhpdiver

TundraGreen said:


> A senior (tercera edad o adulto mayor) is anyone over 60 in Mexico. Get a card from INAPAM (Instituto Nacional para Adultos Mayores).


Oh we have our INAPAM cards are use them a lot - but the InterJet website actually says >65...


----------



## TundraGreen

lhpdiver said:


> Oh we have our INAPAM cards are use them a lot - but the InterJet website actually says >65...


I see. That is unusual.


----------



## SirRon

Aeromexico is like American Airlines.[/QUOTE said:


> aeromexico is a partner of delta, this is why they are good
> 
> since your already here in mexico, i would just go the cheapest route your comfortable with


----------



## Isla Verde

SirRon said:


> aeromexico is a partner of delta, this is why they are good
> 
> since your already here in mexico, i would just go the cheapest route your comfortable with


Aeromexico may be good, but it's also pricey. Whenever I look for flights from Mexico City to Philadelphia, theirs are usually some of the most expensive.


----------



## SirRon

hipmunk dot com, is good search engine to help find cheaper flights,

mexican Airlines like interjet, volaris etc, many times the best deals come from the company's website 

if your travel is flexible, play with the dates and times, for best price


----------



## sfmaestra

Love, love, love Interjet. Took them again today: Mex - Oax. They give deep discounts, two free checked suitcases, efficient, comfortable seats, great leg room. I highly recommend them.


----------



## travelinhobo

lhpdiver said:


> Thank you all. I had thought prices might be a little cheaper in Guerrero (considering) and that may be true for some flights - but not the hotels (as best as I can tell). Looks like InterJet has a senior discount but while we are over 60 we are not yet 65. They do have a flight to Zihua (where we have never been) which is pretty cheap. Havana looks interesting but - as US citizens - can we get away with travelling there ? Our other thought is La Paz (been to Cabo) with Volaris - also pretty cheap.


It's really bizarre how the rest of the world knows what Americans don't - you can go to Cuba. You just can't go there directly from the U.S. Americans fly into Cuba all the time via Mexico, and other countries. I believe you can fly there from MC and Cancun.


----------



## sfmaestra

The law says you can GO to Cuba; you just can't spend ANY money--without legal permission to be there. That's the rub.


----------



## Longford

I've never, ever ... found a price for an airline ticket on a third-party online travel agent site which was better/less expensive than I've found on the website of an airline for trips to/from the USA/Mexico.

Regarding Aeromexico: I was a fan of Mexicana, when it existed. Since its demise I find the schedule/pricing combination to be better using Aeromexico than any other airline ... for the routes I travel (and I enjoy traveling on AM). Maybe I'm being influenced by the free liquor on AM!


----------

